# What weird food combinations do you really enjoy?



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

Not really weird but I make my own Peanut Butter and occasionally add Chili Powder for a kick.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2021)

*With me, also not sure if weird, but  I like to make Nutella and Cream Cheese Sandwiches.   I am out of both, so need to resupply.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Purwell (Nov 16, 2021)

Horseradish sauce on fish.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194854


Apple pie, right?


----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2021)

Buttered and salted thick slabs of white bread holding a substantial slice of Walla Walla sweet onion.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Apple pie, right?


Yes


----------



## oldpop (Nov 16, 2021)

Two slices of Oatnut bread, fried egg, sharp cheddar cheese, sauerkraut and mayonnaise sandwich. Usually for breakfast....


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

Purwell said:


> Horseradish sauce on fish.


I tried horseradish sauce once, only once....


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194855


Fries and honey ?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Two slices of Oatnut bread, fried egg, sharp cheddar cheese, sauerkraut and mayonnaise sandwich. Usually for breakfast....


Substantial Sandwich


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

What weird food combinations do you really enjoy?​
*PLM*

Peanut butter, lettuce, and mayo sandwich 

Intro'd to my lady 50 years ago
She thought I'd gone off my cocker

Now?
We're both off our rockers


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2021)

Buttered rye bread and chocolate milk,
Ginger snaps dipped in coffee.
raw carrots dipped in peanut butter,


----------



## oldpop (Nov 16, 2021)

A food that I used to enjoy that is not weird to me but may be to others is squirrel and dumplings. I can smell them cooking now. I have not thought of it in a long while.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Because I now live in TX, it would have to be fried chicken and waffles (with the chicken on top and syrup all over it).  I also love cheese and peanut butter popcorn mixed together.


----------



## Trila (Nov 16, 2021)

Peanut butter & cranberry sauce sandwiches!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Fries and honey ?


Once in a while I'll crave McDonald's chicken nuggets and fries (Happy Meal).  I'll dip both in honey.  YUMMMMMY!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Because I now live in TX, it would have to be fried chicken and waffles (with the chicken on top and syrup all over it).  I also love cheese and peanut butter popcorn mixed together.


I'm over here trying to imagine cheese and peanut butter popcorn together??????  

Did u come up w/that all by yourself...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

Peanut butter and strawberry preserves on an onion roll.

Marie’s chunky blue cheese dressing on a baked potato.

Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Trila (Nov 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Once in a while I'll crave McDonald's chicken nuggets and fries (Happy Meal).  I'll dip both in honey.  YUMMMMMY!


That sounds soooo good!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 17, 2021)

Ice creme with jalapeno's sprinkled on top. mmm mmm.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm with @Gary O'  and his lady with the peanut butter, lettuce and mayo. Some of  @Aunt Bea 's bacon too.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2021)

Chicken McNuggets with hot mustard sauce.


----------



## feywon (Nov 17, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *With me, also not sure if weird, but  I like to make Nutella and Cream Cheese Sandwiches.   I am out of both, so need to resupply.*


Will have to try that i like both...but probably won't till spring.  When i finish current jar of Nutella probably won't get more till spring because our  kitchen is stays cool most of winter except when using oven.  We actually have a heat lamp in one light fixture and a flat 'wall' heater in opposite corner to take some of chill off on very cold mornings.  i'd have to put the Nutella where sun coming thru window hits it to keep it soft and then it would probably would get too soft.


----------



## feywon (Nov 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194854


Not so weird...some restaurants actually offer to put cheese on apple pie. 
If you eat raw apples too, try pairing with slice of your favorite cheese, i find a medium sharp cheddar suits my tastes best.


----------



## feywon (Nov 17, 2021)

Trila said:


> Peanut butter & cranberry sauce sandwiches!


Would not have thought of that, but since my preferred pairing with peanut butter is Raspberry Jam which is slightly tart...i might like that.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Trila (Nov 17, 2021)

feywon said:


> Would not have thought of that, but since my preferred pairing with peanut butter is Raspberry Jam which is slightly tart...i might like that.  Thanks for the idea.


This came about through necessity.  I was making a peanut butter sandwich and I didn't have any jam/jelly.  But I saw some cranberry sauce in the frig and thought "why not?"  Now, I make my peanut butter sandwiches like that all of the time!  Once in a while, I'll switch it up and have a fluffernutter sandwich.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 17, 2021)

A-1 Steak Sauce on popcorn (when I used to still be able to eat popcorn).


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 17, 2021)

Using my round cake pans and purchased pizza dough, I always make pizza on Sundays.  We always add jalapenos and pine nuts to the regular sauce, mozzeralla, Italian sausage, red onion and mushrooms.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie’s chunky blue cheese dressing on a baked potato.


   nuthin’ weird about that! LOL


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 17, 2021)

Ice cream and jam.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 17, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> Ice cream and jam.


Nothing weird about that either, especially some of my niece-in-law's pomegranate jam or jelly, yum!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 17, 2021)

feywon said:


> Not so weird...some restaurants actually offer to put cheese on apple pie.
> If you eat raw apples too, try pairing with slice of your favorite cheese, i find a medium sharp cheddar suits my tastes be.


Yes, we used to eat granny smith apples w/jack cheese.
Good match.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 17, 2021)

Myquest55 said:


> Using my round cake pans and purchased pizza dough, I always make pizza on Sundays.  We always add jalapenos and pine nuts to the regular sauce, mozzeralla, Italian sausage, red onion and mushrooms.


mmm pine nuts.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 17, 2021)

black olive brine over ice.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 17, 2021)

when i  was a kid i use to eat raw onion and mustard sandwiches


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 17, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I'm over here trying to imagine cheese and peanut butter popcorn together??????
> 
> Did u come up w/that all by yourself...


Actually, I was wrong.  I was caramel and cheese popcorn.  When I was working, one of our customers used to deliver tubs of popcorn during the holidays.  I combined caramel and cheese by accident, and it was delicious!  Maybe that sounds better?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Actually, I was wrong.  I was caramel and cheese popcorn.  When I was working, one of our customers used to deliver tubs of popcorn during the holidays.  I combined caramel and cheese by accident, and it was delicious!  Maybe that sounds better?


I was wondering about the peanut butter popcorn.  I remember when those giant tins of popcorn became a popular business to business gift.  No idea why they fell out of fashion.  

I make open faced sandwiches: toast, cilantro/lemon hummus, thinly sliced cucumbers, a few sheets of seaweed and a lettuce leaf on top.  Sometimes tomato slices if they're in season.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 18, 2021)

Celery stuffed with peanut butter.  Worcestershire sauce sprinkled on fried shrimp.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Celery stuffed with peanut butter.  Worcestershire sauce sprinkled on fried shrimp.


Oh yes, we used to have celery stuffed w/peanut butter too.
And, my mom would buy those little jars of pimento cheese to stuff the celery wth also.  Good stuff.

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Trila (Nov 19, 2021)

fatboy said:


> black olive brine over ice.


We sell pickle juice (on ice) at the roller rink where I volunteer....surprisingly, the kids love it!


----------



## Trila (Nov 19, 2021)

I put sliced avocados on my pepperoni pizza.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2021)

When I was a kid, I invented a potato chip & mustard sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I was a kid, I invented a potato chip & mustard sandwich.


Reminds me, I used to put potato chips on my tuna salad sandwich.


----------



## Trila (Nov 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I was a kid, I invented a potato chip & mustard sandwich.


I think I will save that one for you...I'm not a mustard fan.


----------



## Trila (Nov 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Reminds me, I used to put potato chips on my tuna salad sandwich.


That sounds good!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Reminds me, I used to put potato chips on my tuna salad sandwich.


 I started doing that back in HS and sometimes still add chips to various sandwiches!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 27, 2021)

twinkles said:


> when i was a kid i use to eat raw onion and mustard sandwiches


Did you think of it yourself or was it a parent/older-sibling invention for you?   My mom got me eating mustard and mayo sandwiches -- I suspect now that she just didn't have any luncheon meat.


----------

